# 1993 toyota pickup which oil?



## anj4ever6236

Hey guys I have a 1993 toyota pick up 4wd with about 217000 miles and tomorrow I will be changing the oil which oil do you guys recomend since I use it to plow Thanks


----------



## Milwaukee

If engine is dohc or sohc then I would use 5w30 or 10w30 oil.

Or you can try add mechanical oil gauge and check oil pressure if it low then you could bump to little thicker.


----------



## anj4ever6236

I'm thinking about going with a thick one but not sure if penzoil or another one


----------



## matts27

I always ran 10-30w in my 22r, put 265,000 on it and still got the motor in the garage, swapped it out for a bit more power. Always used Valvoline or castrol dino oil, 50 lbs on the gauge all the time, never burned or leaked, good luck, Matt


----------

